# Any way to make a low fat (and I mean loooow fat :) ) pizza??



## caleycampbell (Jun 17, 2010)

I love pizza but its just packed with calories! Any ideas on a way to make it healthier?? I had a wholemeal pizza in Spain once which was amazing!


----------



## missM (Jun 17, 2010)

Try making it using one of the Eastern breads as a base - a lot of them are very low fat.   I sometimes use Pita bread for mine, but truly prefer to make my own dough and go from there..   Use low fat cheese etc.
Honestly, if you want to enjoy pizza, go the whole hog now and again.   Tomorrow you can go 'fat free'


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 17, 2010)

all things in moderation...
Crust: use a whole grain crust, look for the fiber content, 3 grams per serving
Sauce: make your own from a quality, low sodium tomato product, or fresh tomatoes
Cheese: use a quality cheese,  but just don't pile it on
Other toppings: meat - use a lowfat option, pile on the veggies
share with somebody, don't have to eat the whole thing by yourself! (or have leftovers to freeze)


----------



## Selkie (Jun 17, 2010)

It's not necessary to always use cheese on a pizza. There are lots of pizzas that use a sauce base (low fat Alfredo-style as well as tomato based) and then a variety of low-fat or non-fat toppings. Flavor and the quality of the bread is what is important with a pizza, in my opinion, not the amount of fat you can pile onto it.


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 17, 2010)

any number of ways to make a low fat whole grain crust, lots of veg toppings and very little cheese

can still be very tasty


----------



## babetoo (Jun 17, 2010)

make own crust. just a drip of olive oil brushed on. slice tomatoes, fresh basil, and just a small sprinkle of cheese. that is about as low cal as it gets. it tastes amazing.


----------



## caleycampbell (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you so much for your replies. I def love the idea of just piling on the veggies! and maybe i will just add a 'sprinkle' of low fat cheese!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 22, 2010)

Another great lower-fat pizza topping?  Turkey pepperoni!  We LOVE the stuff, & frankly, find it indistinguishable from it's fattier counterpart.  Hormel & 2 other companies now put it out - already thinly sliced & ready for pizza topping.  We always have a package in the fridge for snacking & cooking.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 22, 2010)

> Any way to make a low fat(and I mean loooow fat  ) pizza??


 
Sure.  Leave off the cheese!  

Not all pizza has to have cheese.  In fact, one of my all-time faves is about to come into season.  It's a thin whole-wheat crust with herbs inside the crust and it's topped with crushed fresh tomatoes, finely chopped fresh garlic and chiffonade fresh basil.  Sprinkle with a little salt and pepper, and when it comes out of the oven, spritz it with really good extra virgin olive oil.  That's all.


----------



## caleycampbell (Jun 23, 2010)

I honestly think i could replace anything with olive oil lol! i always use it instead of butter, in a sandwich for example! ChefJune yours sounds a lot like Pan amb Tomaquet! Which is a Spanish(Catalan) type of Tapas. It is basically fresh bread, toasted with Tomato and Olive oil but there are different variations including adding garlic, herbs etc! Mmm i want to go back to Spain now


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 23, 2010)

As Chefjune pointed out, there are quite a few options for cheeseless pizzas found here in Italy.
My favourite is a mixture of shredded onion and pepper seasoned with caper and garlic.  
Another is thinly sliced potatoes with rosemary and garlic. 
Another popular public choice is marinara, which is simply with tomatoes and herbs, and optional anchovy filets.
All needs to be accompanied by a drizzle of good olive oil, but generally comes out much lighter than cheese topping.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 23, 2010)

caleycampbell said:


> I love pizza but its just packed with calories! Any ideas on a way to make it healthier??
> Any way to make a low fat(and I mean loooow fat  ) pizza?



Pizza, by nature (bread, cheese and misc. toppings) is not low fat. If you want something "healthy and loooow fat" then don't eat pizza! But if you do eat a regular pizza, add a glass of wine.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 23, 2010)

Selkie said:


> Pizza, by nature (bread, cheese and misc. toppings) is not low fat. If you want something "healthy and loooow fat" then don't eat pizza! But if you do eat a regular pizza, add a glass of wine.


 
Selkie, only in US is cheese "required" on pizza.  All over Italy (and also in the south of France), there are many pizza choices with no cheese whatsoever. So it is VERY possible to make a low fat pizza. And they are quite delicious.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 23, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> Selkie, only in US is cheese "required" on pizza.  All over Italy (and also in the south of France), there are many pizza choices with no cheese whatsoever. So it is VERY possible to make a low fat pizza. And they are quite delicious.



I had mentioned that in an earlier post, but the more I've thought about it and read about the history of pizza, both in Europe and America, there are two components that have always been present, bread and cheese. In my opinion, If it lacks cheese, it's NOT a pizza... it's bread with some sort of topping, much like a quesadia, but it's NOT pizza.

It's like someone saying, "I want to go swimming but I don't want to get wet." Yes, there are ways of doing it: wearing a dry diving suit or lathering yourself with petroleum jelly, but absurdities aside, and returning to the topic, not every dish can be contorted into "healthy and low fat." 

Changing a classic into something that doesn't resemble what it was originally intended to be, to me, is just wrong. There ARE absolutes in the world. A cabbage leaf with a slice of tomato and two pieces of papaya is NOT a pizza, no matter how many culinary awards a person has won!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 23, 2010)

Another thing to consider is the type of cheese you use.  Besides all the new "low-fat" cheeses available, I've also made wonderful pizzas using low-fat ricotta - both authentic & delicious.  In fact, a thin layer of ricotta is my cheese of choice when I make my infamous "Long Island Pizza" - aka "clam & garlic".


----------



## Selkie (Jun 23, 2010)

BreezyCooking said:


> Another thing to consider is the type of cheese you use.  Besides all the new "low-fat" cheeses available, I've also made wonderful pizzas using low-fat ricotta - both authentic & delicious.  In fact, a thin layer of ricotta is my cheese of choice when I make my infamous "Long Island Pizza" - aka "clam & garlic".



Oooo... that sounds good!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 23, 2010)

Alternate low fat, high flavor toppings:
1 Pesto
2 Capiocola
3 Ham
4 Pescuito
5 Marinated chicken, turkey, pork, or beef strips
6 fresh or sun-dried tomato slices
7 mushrooms
8 onions
9 Very sharp cheddar, or a well ripened Parmesano Regiano or an aged Romano, or Asiago cheese (you can use just a sprinkling because of the intense flavors)
10 Pineapple
11 capers
12 home-made tomato based pizza sauce (typically, tomato, oregano, onion, garlic, touch of sugar)
13 Low fat cottage cheese (drained)

Hope this list helps a little in your quest for a great pizza with fewer callories.  And yes, use whole grain bread, and a touch of extra-virgin olive oil.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## c17ross07 (Jun 25, 2010)

hey I love what you are talking about..can anyone of you has a recipe to make pizza at home????I  just wanted to have a recipe that you can share and maybe i can make a twist with it for me to create my own version....Thanks!!!!


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 25, 2010)

Recipe?
dough
sauce
topping
low fat pizza recipe - Google Search


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 25, 2010)

Goodweed of the North said:


> 4 Pescuito


 
Goodweed, what's that?  a cross between pesto and prosciutto?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 25, 2010)

Since the "furred & feathered kids" gifted "dad" with a lovely large pizza stone & peel for Fathers Day, I've been buzzing around all sorts of home pizza recipes to try.  Came across this one this morning, & since I'm a HUGE fan of Swiss Chard, plan to try it.  Easily converted to low-fat & extremely healthy!


Farmgirl Fare: Swiss Chard and Artichoke 'White' Pizza Recipe


----------



## Janet H (Jun 25, 2010)

We make pizza almost every week and controlling the fat content is simple. Limit the cheese. But don't eliminate it entirely.

Crust should be simple to make - use the same recipe you would use for french bread.
water, flour, yeast and salt.  There is NO added fat. 

Sauce - use a simple canned tomato sauce (the plain kind) and season with dried herbs.  No fat.

Cheese - choose great lowfat cheese - just don't use very much.

Toppings - forget the meat.  Use mushrooms, onions, artichoke hearts, red peppers, basil leaves, etc.  Lots of flavor and NO FAT.

Cook on pizza pan using corn meal instead of oil to lube pan - no fat.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 25, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> Goodweed, what's that?  a cross between pesto and prosciutto?



Yeh, Yeh, I fat-fingered it.  I'm only almost perfect.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Frank 2022 (Aug 23, 2010)

caleycampbell said:


> I love pizza but its just packed with calories! Any ideas on a way to make it healthier?? I had a wholemeal pizza in Spain once which was amazing!


 

Have no fear make a veggie pizza.

Frank 2022


----------



## Claire (Aug 24, 2010)

My main tip would be to use ingredients with strong flavors.  I mean a slight sprinkling of pecorino romano has a lot more flavor than globs of mozerella, and if  you're going to  put meat on it, make it a strong flavored bit of ham rather than a glob of milder flavored sausage/pepperoni/ham.  The problem with lots of veggies is that they can become water-y.  So you wind up with soggy.


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 24, 2010)

How about a whole grain tortilla with some slices of tomatoe then a few good salami and topped with a little fresh mozzerella. It can be microwaved for a tad just warm everything up.A little fresh basil chiffanade on top.
I do these when I want a quick lunch.

I also like these hybrid tortillas that Lucky Supermarkets carry.They are half corn half flower and come in white corn,yellow corn,green chili and chipotle flavors.


----------

